# My 1965 Murray womens Strato-Flite ebay auction



## furiousstyles (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello all,

Here is my ebay auction, a perfect restoration project for the holidays

http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-1965-Murray-Womens-Strato-Flite-cruiser-/180587495637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0bda80d5


----------

